# Rate me



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

View attachment 13359
View attachment 13360


----------



## Autist (Jan 16, 2019)

Thin eyebrows
Narrow jaw
Short Chin
Decent eye shape


----------



## androidcel (Jan 16, 2019)

3-3.5psl


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 3-3.5psl


room for improvement? Im 5’3 btw


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> Im 5’3 btw


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lens distortion, take a mirror selfie from a metre away.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> room for improvement? Im 5’3 btw


Thugmaxx is only option


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> Thin eyebrows
> Narrow jaw
> Short Chin
> Decent eye shape


if mewing is legit, how much would my face improve overall?


androidcel said:


> Thugmaxx is only option


dont know how to, not low IQ and I am very low status


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 16, 2019)

not sure if caused by lens distortion, you have triangle face shape, do mew and chew maxing



TheGreatGaminggod said:


> room for improvement? Im 5’3 btw


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> not sure if caused by lens distortion, you have triangle face shape, do mew and chew maxing


can you tell me if it’s legit and how to do it?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

Saw the hair and forehead load in on my poverty school wifi

Immediately knew it was ogre


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> can you tell me if it’s legit and how to do it?


check youtube channel Orthotropics


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

What are those weird black spots all over your face my nigga?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

Id say 3 but you get 4 because of +1 nignog points


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> What are those weird black spots all over your face my nigga?


Acne scars, dry patches and I recovered from some chickenpox like illness last year


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> Acne scars, dry patches and I recovered from some chickenpox like illness last year


over


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> over


fucc
so nothing can be done?
Im trying to gymmaxx


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> fucc
> so nothing can be done?
> Im trying to gymmaxx


Get rid of those acne scars etc

Your lower third is shit. You can get surgery for that. And of course gymmax.


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> room for improvement? Im 5’3 btw


SUPREMELY OVER FOR YOU


----------



## theropeking (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice eye area and lips, nose does also look above average for a black guy
What are those black spots on ya face btw


You look cute tbh. @knajjd i just found your black version. I would like to cuddle with you both (nohomo).


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You look cute tbh. @knajjd i just found your black version. I would like to cuddle with you both (nohomo).


naaaaah. knajjd way cuter ngl


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

This man is the new meme for this site


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> room for improvement? Im 5’3 btw


How old are you?


----------



## theropeking (Jan 16, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> naaaaah. knajjd way cuter ngl



You racist.. I find OP also cute. Just look at his eye area. Hes the complete opposite of a black guy. Usually black guys hve fat ass noses and bushy brows but this nig has nicely shaped eyebrows, nice lips and a relatively small nose for his race+ he can run bbc game


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Get rid of those acne scars etc
> 
> Your lower third is shit. You can get surgery for that. And of course gymmax.


I use a few prescriptions but they wont go away, I started exfoliating last month and my face looks alot better.
can i get a photoshopped version if me with a better lower third?


theropeking said:


> Nice eye area and lips, nose does also look above average for a black guy
> What are those black spots on ya face btw
> 
> 
> You look cute tbh. @knajjd i just found your black version. I would like to cuddle with you both (nohomo).


acne scars


VST said:


> How old are you?


getting ready to turn 17 in a couple of months


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You racist.. I find OP also cute. Just look at his eye area. Hes the complete opposite of a black guy. Usually black guys hve fat ass noses and bushy brows but this nig has nicely shaped eyebrows, nice lips and a relatively small nose for his race+ he can run bbc game


face not as clean as knajjds so even if it juts was that knajjd would be cuter


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> This man is the new meme for this site


Nothing can ever beat bathtubautistboy


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Nothing can ever beat bathtubautistboy


I think he roped honestly. My thread ogred him


----------



## theropeking (Jan 16, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> face not as clean as knajjds so even if it juts was that knajjd would be cuter



I know boyo. Knajjd is the cutest in the psl scene but this nig is also cute. I am saying that as the president r of the knajjd fanclub that i had founded in 2017


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I think he roped honestly. My thread ogred him


And he was embarrased by the post on r/rateme or whatever subreddit it was


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> And he was embarrased by the post on r/rateme or whatever subreddit it was


Yeah true. It is truly ogre for him


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Nothing can ever beat bathtubautistboy


?


GoonCel said:


> face not as clean as knajjds so even if it juts was that knajjd would be cuter


I tried multiple prescriptions over the years and it cleared my face by a small margin


Nibba said:


> This man is the new meme for this site


meme of what exent?


----------



## Autist (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> if mewing is legit, how much would my face improve overall?
> 
> dont know how to, not low IQ and I am very low status


Implying mewing legit then your jaw would become wider.


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You racist.. I find OP also cute. Just look at his eye area. Hes the complete opposite of a black guy. Usually black guys hve fat ass noses and bushy brows but this nig has nicely shaped eyebrows, nice lips and a relatively small nose for his race+ he can run bbc game


i have really thin eyebrows irl


Autist said:


> Implying mewing legit then your jaw would become wider.


So I should give it a try?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 16, 2019)

Fuakk its over you can try gym + asia


----------



## Jaded (Jan 16, 2019)

I was going to say thugmaxx and let the white bitches fetishise you for being black, but then I saw this:


TheGreatGaminggod said:


> Im 5’3 btw


----------



## Sub5virgin (Jan 16, 2019)

3.5-4/10 

Looks lens distorted though. Get someone to take a pic from some distance for a true rating.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 16, 2019)

2.5/10 PSL 

5'3 its over....


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 16, 2019)

Let someone else take your pic from further away. I think there is lens distortion in this one.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 16, 2019)

Post another salfie i dont believe you tbh


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13359
> View attachment 13360


I’m sorry you got the shitty genetics if you are fine with boning below average nigresses you should have a chance but money max for sure to get ahead


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jan 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Nice eye area and lips, nose does also look above average for a black guy
> What are those black spots on ya face btw
> 
> 
> You look cute tbh. @knajjd i just found your black version. I would like to cuddle with you both (nohomo).






thx. i can only wish that i were black and looked like him.


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Post another salfie i dont believe you tbh





knajjd said:


> thx. i can only wish that i were black and looked like him.


Thanks for the compliment I guess.
Small question, would it be possible to hide my pics to prevent doxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13551
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I guess.
> Small question, would it be possible to hide my pics to prevent doxxing?


um, you can report them if you want them deleted later on, i guess.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13551
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I guess.
> Small question, would it be possible to hide my pics to prevent doxxing?


You look a bit better in here but uf youre height is real its over


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

knajjd said:


> um, you can report them if you want them deleted later on, i guess.


Ok, i just don’t want to be possibly banned for abusing the report sys thx


----------



## theropeking (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13551
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I guess.
> Small question, would it be possible to hide my pics to prevent doxxing?



You're handsome. I would like to see all the people here with a lens distorted pic like yours. They would all look ogre. Pls stretch your arm fully or use a selfie stick because your phone is too close to your face


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13551
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I guess.
> Small question, would it be possible to hide my pics to prevent doxxing?


Ask mod to delete thread when you've gotten all data and opinion u need from us


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 16, 2019)

Solid 8


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Solid 8


----------



## TheGreatGaminggod (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13560


200/10


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGreatGaminggod said:


> View attachment 13359
> View attachment 13360


you need to grow more eyebrows


----------

